# Unwanted Overweight Golden



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

We rescued a Golden and he is overweight and nobody want's him. We had a family that wanted a Golden desperately it did not matter young or old. Rescued an approx 18 month old but he is about 20 lbs overweight. The family came to see him and said he would be too much work to lose the weight. 2 more families said the same thing. Of course I can not keep him because of the 3 doggie rule where I live and it has brought Joan up to 5 in the house. Hopefully petfinder will bring us a caring family that thinks the time and effort involved in getting him healthy will be worth it. 
Thanks for letting me vent about ignorant people.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sholley said:


> We rescued a Golden and he is overweight and nobody want's him. We had a family that wanted a Golden desperately it did not matter young or old. Rescued an approx 18 month old but he is about 20 lbs overweight. The family came to see him and said he would be too much work to lose the weight. 2 more families said the same thing. Of course I can not keep him because of the 3 doggie rule where I live and it has brought Joan up to 5 in the house. Hopefully petfinder will bring us a caring family that thinks the time and effort involved in getting him healthy will be worth it.
> Thanks for letting me vent about ignorant people.


Can you cut his food back and start him on green beans and more exercise?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Lazy people like that you don't want to have a dog. Try the bean diet and I bet he'll shape up just fine and find a good home that will love him for what he is.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sholley said:


> The family came to see him and said he would be too much work to lose the weight. 2 more families said the same thing.


I'm calling shenanigans on this one...those families are LAZY. Diet alone should drop some weight off of this poor dog. We have had dogs in our rescue that went on the 'green bean diet' and shedded pounds without exercise and if you think about it, green beans are probably CHEAPER than dog food!! You'll find the right home don't worry.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks all. We have started him on weight control food but have not done the green beens. Are you saying green beans only? What does that do to the stool?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Give him like 1 cup of food and 1 cup of Green beans... its a filler so they arent hungry all the time.... make sure there the no salt ones...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm just starting that tomorrow, because I got a rescue who needs to lose a little. Here is the thread

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28834


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Find the thread, I posted a link to the thread for you.

I lived it and I paid to give Tucker a home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Some people are just too stupid to exist! If helping an overweight dog lose some weight is too much work for them, so is grooming, exercising, playing with, training, etc. a dog. They don't deserve a dog and hopefully will get themselves a nice stuffed doggy that won't be too much trouble. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27508

Tucker's adventures with weight loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So is he with a rescue or do you just have him yourself? Can you post a picture of him? I cant believe a family with kids say he is to much work to lose weight. I guarantee with running and playing with the kids outside will take that weight off in no time. Some people shouldnt be allowed to get a dog. They sound like they need a little yappy dog. 
The green beans really work with the low fat food. My Beau is proof of that with his seven pounds lost in two weeks. He has a ways to go but every pound helps.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> So is he with a rescue or do you just have him yourself? Can you post a picture of him? I cant believe a family with kids say he is to much work to lose weight. I guarantee with running and playing with the kids outside will take that weight off in no time. Some people shouldnt be allowed to get a dog. They sound like they need a little yappy dog.
> The green beans really work with the low fat food. My Beau is proof of that with his seven pounds lost in two weeks. He has a ways to go but every pound helps.



We are a rescue. Did not put him on petfinder yet because we had such a long waiting list of people that wanted a golden. Will start the green bean thing in the am. thanks all


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The green beans will work with his regular food to.. Our rescue doesnt put them on low cal food....We just cut the reg food back.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wishing you the best. Green beans are a great filler. I just couldn't use them with my two.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I've heard green beans can be deadly, if you know what I mean!! Perhaps becuase of a sudden increase in fiber in their diets?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> I've heard green beans can be deadly, if you know what I mean!! Perhaps becuase of a sudden increase in fiber in their diets?


Hasnt with mine yet... and I would have thought if it did it would have by now they have been eating them for over a year....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh gee thanks Karen. And I was just saying to a friend last night that Leah doesn't fart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hasnt with mine yet... and I would have thought if it did it would have by now they have been eating them for over a year....


They can give dogs issues if you start out using too many. I think with anything you feed them, their system gets used to it, so I don't think you'll be having any suddenly tootin' Goldens 

I think someone here has mentioned the amount to give as you reduce the food, but it may be on the senior dog web site. I can't remember.
________________________________________________________________________

If I lived closer, I would take this dog in and do what we did with Tucker. If there is no medical problem, the weight should come off using the same method. More importantly, the weight would stay off.

Don't forget to find out how many calories are in EVERY morsal the dog eats. That includes supplements. Nupro has 100 calories per scoop and many people don't realize that. I know some people put olive oil in their dogs food, too. That's high in calories. I don't know about the calories in fish oil, but I'm sure it can be easily found. Oh, and one marrow bone, yikes!

I'm sure you already read this, but this is how we helped Tucker. Tucker came to us like this. We gave him a home instead of a puppy, so my heart breaks to hear that weight is stopping this GR from finding a home.

*How Tucker went from nearly 90 pounds to...* 
73, and has kept it off for 4 years...

When Tucker first came to live with us at a year old, he was very overweight. I promised his breeder I would do everything in my power to help him lose the weight. I figured, he's a dog, just don't feed him so much. Exercise him more. How hard could this be? :doh::doh::doh:

I believe it was almost eight months that went by, we cut his food back, signed him up for training, walked him and so on. Well, we finally signed him up for a swim program because this was NOT easy. The young lady who worked with Tucker in the pool turned to me one day and said, "You should try giving him 10 calories for every pound you want him to weigh." 

I did have him on Canidae Platinum and was told by a number of people he was too young to be on a low calorie food. However, Tucker was food obsessed and not just a food opportunist. This same young woman told me that he should be fine on the Canidae and to give the 10/1 a try. 

Eureka!!! The weight came off! More importantly, the weight has stayed off. This formula of 10 calories for every pound is NOT for every dog. It's a starting point. Some dogs need to consume many more calories. Shadow is a perfect example.

Please remember, I'm not an expert on canine nutrition or on their dietary needs. I just took the advice of someone who works with animals and it worked for us...

This is Tucker before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life...
Attached Images
















__________________


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Oh gee thanks Karen. And I was just saying to a friend last night that Leah doesn't fart.


We had baked beans and hot dogs for supper the other night so I was teaching the kids the "bean, beans" song:

Beans, beans, they're good for your heart
The more you eat them
The more you fart.
The more you fart,
The better you feel,
Then you are ready 
for another meal of...beans, beans...

KIM: Tucker looks great in that second picture!!! What really amazes me is your beautiful lawn and garden!!! My dogs have totally ruined my lawn and bushes  with their running and wrestling.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I did a little color correction when I was playing with that photo. It's green and lush in the spring, but by fall...:no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you post some pics??? Perhaps we could have an addition to a forum member's family........


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I've heard green beans can be deadly, if you know what I mean!! Perhaps becuase of a sudden increase in fiber in their diets?


I heard the same thing. I give my girls all kinds of veggies and fruits but have always stayed away from green beans and onions.

Any thoughts?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think onions are a problem for dogs. The green beans gave my two the runs.


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

Our Missy was up to 112 pounds when we put her on a diet. We asked our vet if the pumpkin diet was OK and he approved. We took away one cup of her kibble and added 1 cup of pure pack pumpkin each day. That was all she ever had was 2 cups of kibble a day plus treats and some table food. We also found out her thyroid was inactive and they started her on pills. She loved the pumpkin and thought it was a treat. The bulk kept her from being hungry. At times we gave her green beans instead but she loved the pumpkin. We also gave her canned green beans as snacks. She lost 28 pounds in under a year. She had less trouble with her legs and hips afterward too. Unfortunately it couldn't keep her safe from cancer.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

sholley said:


> We rescued a Golden and he is overweight and nobody want's him. We had a family that wanted a Golden desperately it did not matter young or old. Rescued an approx 18 month old but he is about 20 lbs overweight. The family came to see him and said he would be too much work to lose the weight. 2 more families said the same thing. Of course I can not keep him because of the 3 doggie rule where I live and it has brought Joan up to 5 in the house. Hopefully petfinder will bring us a caring family that thinks the time and effort involved in getting him healthy will be worth it.
> Thanks for letting me vent about ignorant people.


When we got Lucy, she was overweight by about 20 pounds as well. Without even trying, simply by cutting out the junk foods my BIL was giving her, limiting her food to 3 cups a day (bil was filling bowl whenever empty), taking her for walks, later when she was lighter, running with Ron, and romping around with the kids and Scooter, Lucy trimmed down to 55 pounds. I never intentionally put Lucy on a diet, it was just normal life for a dog in my house. 

I'm sure the right family will come along soon. Anyone that thinks like that family does, doesn't need a pet anyway. 

I've had my foster, Duke, since the beginning of October and nobody has expressed the slightest interest in him because of his failing eyesight. Three dog rule here too, or I'd adopt him myself. He is such a good boy, so easy to care for, the eyedrops are no big deal and you can't even tell he can't see well. People miss out on some terrific dogs.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is BS!!!.
Pass over a dog for that reason,is stupid!.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Would they dump their kids if they got overweight? that is a crock of stuff from the barnyard if you get my meaning. They *DO NOT DESEVE OR NEED TO HAVE A DOG. *Whoever said they need a stuff dog is right on the money. Did we dump honey after we got her and fund she had heartworms? No, we forked out $$$ and had her treated. Did we dump KayCee fter we got her and she grew up with bad knees? No, we spent $$$$$$$$$$ and had her knees fixed. If those "people ( if you want to call them that) would refuse to take a dog that was little overweight, what would they do with one that developed medical problems. No, no dogs for those creep-o-las.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should scan in Tucker's contract. You can show it to all the new prospective adopters. We _chose_ to give Tucker a home even though we could have brought home a puppy the following weekend. We were being interviewed to be prospective parents so quickly because they were holding 2 or 3 males for evaluation and the pups were all ready to leave.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gosh that just stinks, goldens NEED the excercise, chances are he was not getting proper excercise, that and cutting back on some food would slim him right down!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He definitely should have his thyroid checked. Many vets will tell you he is too young but he is NOT. Try and use Dr. Dodds, she's cheaper and make sure they order a 6 panel test. If his thyroid is off, no diet alone will work. Good luck!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i pm'd sholley this morning telling her to call me. I might be able to help place him.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I've heard green beans can be deadly, if you know what I mean!! Perhaps becuase of a sudden increase in fiber in their diets?


 
Oh yeah, Libby definately farts when she eats green beans, but get this...they don't stink!!! She can sit on the floor and fart and she doesn't even know she's doing it!!! Its pretty funny LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh yeah, Libby definately farts when she eats green beans, but get this...they don't stink!!! She can sit on the floor and fart and she doesn't even know she's doing it!!! Its pretty funny LOL


 
Yeah, yeah my hubby claims his farts don't stink too............... NOT !!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> We rescued a Golden and he is overweight and nobody want's him. We had a family that wanted a Golden desperately it did not matter young or old. Rescued an approx 18 month old but he is about 20 lbs overweight. The family came to see him and said he would be too much work to lose the weight. 2 more families said the same thing. Of course I can not keep him because of the 3 doggie rule where I live and it has brought Joan up to 5 in the house. Hopefully petfinder will bring us a caring family that thinks the time and effort involved in getting him healthy will be worth it.
> Thanks for letting me vent about ignorant people.


 
OMG, are you serious??? That poor guy  They thought he would be too much work??? They don't desrve him, or any other dog! Sorry if I sound harsh, but to me 20 lbs is nothing, as in it's easy to lose. I wish you were closer, I'd proudly take him!!!

Yup, agreeing with Mary, green beans


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Some people are just too stupid to exist! If helping an overweight dog lose some weight is too much work for them, so is grooming, exercising, playing with, training, etc. a dog. They don't deserve a dog and hopefully will get themselves a nice stuffed doggy that won't be too much trouble. :doh:


Amen to that!
Having ANY dog takes a lot of work. Do these idiots honestly think that having a perfectly lean and trim dog will require LESS work? And less exercise?! I hope these people are screened-out and are never given a dog. They obviously have no idea what they're getting into.

God, I wish Fairview didn't have their stupid two-dog law. (You can have ten kids, but only two dogs. ~growl~) I'd take him in a heartbeat...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

well i haven't heard from sholley still so let's hope he has found a forever home and has started the diet that Mary suggested (green bean).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope he's got a great home... poor guy!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone send me info on this overweight lovebug?....Im looking to rescue a senior, and another overweight one would be just fine by me....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Woody's Momma, this boy is only 18 months old, but I bet he is still a love bug. Bumping this up in case you are still interested.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This is Tucker before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life...
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!! Kim, Tucker is a handsome guy.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Show us a picture if you can, I also am considering a male golden and am in PA. I don't care if he needs to lose a few. Can always work that out and I only have one dog, Semi alpha female. You are not too far from me I don't think. Let me know your evaluation of him other than being a food hog or guilty of unresponsible doggie parents.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sholley doesn't post often so I would keep trying to reach her. You may be able to reach her through the rescue. I can't for the life of me remember the rescue name, but you can find it in the rescue of the month thread.

Here you go...
For November, our featured rescue is:

Brown Animal Rescue/Noah's Ark Animal Rescue of Ohio, submitted by Sholley

I believe the website is:

Noahs Ark Animal Shelter

I will add more contact info once Sholley gets back to me...

If anyone else knows more, PM me and I'll edit it into this post...

I have an email from a rep from this rescue, but it's in work.

Gosh, it can't be Ben?
________________________________________________________________________

I wonder if it's Rusty...Two GR's at this rescue folks!












 





  
*RUSTY*


Animal: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Noahs Ark Animal Shelter *



*More About RUSTY*


PLEASE ADOPT ME. RUSTY IS A 19 MONTH OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER AND HE IS VERY SWEET AND CUTE. RUSTY'S FAMILY COULD NOT KEEP HIM AND ONE OF OUR RESCUE GROUP VOLUNTEER'S ADOPTED HIM. ONE OF HER DOGS JUST DOES NOT WANT ANYMORE DOGS IN THEIR FAMILY SO RUSTY IS LOOKING FOR A GREAT FOREVER HOME. RUSTY IS HOUSEBROKEN. RUSTY IS HEARTWORM NEG AND ON HEARTWORM PREVENTION. HE JUST GOT ALL HIS SHOTS AND IS MICRO CHIPPED WITH HOME AGAIN. RUSTY IS NEUTERED. RUSTY IS ON THE HEAVY SIDE SO A FAMILY THAT IS WILLING TO HELP SLIM THIS BABY DOWN IS VERY MUCH NEEDED. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE E-MAIL US YOUR NAME AND TELEPHONE NUMBER SO WE CAN CALL YOU RIGHT AWAY.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Noahs Ark Animal Shelter *



Phone:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if he's even listed yet?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He certainly seems VERY WANTED now


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks all for your interest. I have been in contact with Lisa/Lexi's Mom. It is Rusty from the above posting. We do have a family looking at him now. Lisa has indicated that she has a friend that is interested and I will be getting back with her later.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We're probably not along the direct route to get Rusty to NW PA--if that works out--but we'd offer to help transport him if need be..............

Let us know if we can help.

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....Rusty is a beautiful dog... People amaze me...

Do we have the members to do a Ohio - Seattle transport?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> thanks all for your interest. I have been in contact with Lisa/Lexi's Mom. It is Rusty from the above posting. We do have a family looking at him now. Lisa has indicated that she has a friend that is interested and I will be getting back with her later.


I think Hali's Mom mentioned him, too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....Rusty is a beautiful dog... People amaze me...
> 
> Do we have the members to do a Ohio - Seattle transport?


I be willing to help I'm in Ohio










Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

sholley said:


> thanks all for your interest. I have been in contact with Lisa/Lexi's Mom. It is Rusty from the above posting. We do have a family looking at him now. Lisa has indicated that she has a friend that is interested and I will be getting back with her later.


Sholley, i'm home now. I will pm you that number. It was so nice chatting with you last night and today on the phone and can't wait to meet you. Fortunately will do live within an hour or so of each other so no transport will be needed if my friend does indeed take Rusty. 

I can't do it monday, i'm picking up my NEW ADOPTED NEWFOUNDLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Gracie is coming to live with me in my home forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

